# Best "Time Lapse" Stories?



## DaveTheBrave (Apr 25, 2016)

Out of all the devices used in WG fiction (and non-fiction), one of my favorite has been that in which someone hasn't been seen in quite a while they have gained a surprisingly hot amount of weight. I think I like this device because the story doesn't have to trudge through, or weirdly avoid, the gaining of every few pounds. Yet at the same time a character can gain serious weight in a realistic amount of time (say, 100lbs in 2 years) with immediate shock and impact. 

It's where fantasy and realism come together really easily.

What are you guys' favorite stories like this? Here are a few I've loved: 

The Family (Norseman)
The Lovely Teacher (Norseman)
Coming Home, Again (Dan 422)
Au Pair (Dave)

Any more that should be added to this list??

-Dave


----------



## coyote wild (May 19, 2016)

My recent story, Bellevue Tower, sort of fits this description.


----------



## DaveTheBrave (May 22, 2016)

coyote wild said:


> My recent story, Bellevue Tower, sort of fits this description.



Thanks! I'm sure BHM fans enjoy this too!


----------

